# Wish I had gotten two...



## secuono (Feb 5, 2013)

My girl has been living freely with the sheep and horses for at least 2-3mo now. Totally solved her barking problem, she was bored out of her head. But she still tries to play with the sheep every few days, maybe more often than I'm seeing. The ram is the one she bothers, since he tbones her and she thinks it's play. I yell at her, throw condiment bottles or bones over the fence, but it doesn't keep her occupied for long. She seems to be napping more during the day or roaming about, so that's good. I have an electric collar, but unless we are out in the middle of the 5 acres, all my metal fencing will stop the signal and it doesn't work. Makes me want to put up more wood boards!
Sometimes I wish I would of gotten two, but then I would be spending sooooo much $$ on food, it would be maddening. 
I just hope she doesn't bother the lambs when they come in March/April. If she does, I'll have to keep her locked up for sure, 2mo at least, or sit out there all day with the collar. 
She was born 4/11/2012, so she's 10 months old now. 
I'm out there a lot just running with her and wrestling her to burn up energy and to keep her busy. It's been either wet or freezing wind lately, so I haven't done so lately.


----------



## Susyr22 (Feb 7, 2013)

My female Pyr did the same thing! Some do it some don't. Just keep scolding her and telling her no when you see her playing with them. My female no longer does this and she is now 2 years old. When the lambs came it actually helped, because the ewe's got pretty agressive towards her trying to play and they would charge her. She learned quickly to not mess with the mothers who had babies. She should outgrow this with time. 

Good luck 
Brazy Creek Farm
https://www.facebook.com/mobileprot..._nux#!/pages/Brazy-Creek-Farm/255773294458309


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was at a farm recently to purchase a goat and the lady also bred Great Pyrenees. I asked her why the goats had bells on and she said because the puppies were training and she could tell if they were chasing the goats by the sound of the bells. Not sure if you've tried this, but it might help you to scold her in action.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Feb 11, 2013)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> I was at a farm recently to purchase a goat and the lady also bred Great Pyrenees. I asked her why the goats had bells on and she said because the puppies were training and she could tell if they were chasing the goats by the sound of the bells. Not sure if you've tried this, but it might help you to scold her in action.


What a great idea!


----------



## secuono (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't hear it when they are down the mountain. 

Since the dog yard has been expanded and yesterday/today she was with me and playing with her buddy, Bella, when I let her out, she just sleeps. 
Guess she is really tuckered out, so that's good. Hopefully, if I keep letting her in to play every day, she won't bother the sheep anymore.


----------

